# Global Market Trader



## kingfishchris (27 May 2010)

Hey does anyone know of Global Maket Traders? They operate out of Brisbane offering education trading and training on futures/forex


----------



## Ruby (28 May 2010)

*Re: Global Market Traders*

They don't appear to have an AFSL or Auth Rep status (not that I could find on the ASIC website); they have no contact phone number or address on their website; the links on their website don't work properly; and a request I sent to them last night for a free trial of their trading room has not received a response.......................  Any red flags waving for you yet?


----------



## RazzaDazzla (9 June 2010)

*Global Market Trader - Thoughts?*

A search of SPI on you tube at lunch time today gave me some videos put together by an aussie mob called Global Market Trader.

They seem to offer trading rooms. No mention of prices on their website.

I did a quick search on ASF for them and couldn't find any comments, so thought I'd see if anyone has any experience?

My gut screams scam for some reason.

Thanks.
Raz


----------



## skc (9 June 2010)

I wonder if they can verify this 



> The GOLD system has been in the marketplace for over 16 years. Until now, its price made it unavailable to the average investor. *Managed funds and large investment houses were our main clients. *Global Market Trader made a decision in the aftermath of the market crash to make the systems available to the consumer market to help people recover their financial loses.


----------



## kingfishchris (17 June 2010)

*glogal market traders Brisbane*

Hi does anyone have any info on GMT. I'd be happy with any info goog or bad thanks


----------



## nunthewiser (17 June 2010)

*Re: glogal market traders Brisbane*

Got a thingg about G,s there bro


----------



## nunthewiser (17 June 2010)

*Re: glogal market traders Brisbane*

glo-gal says it all really thouggh


----------



## Ruby (18 June 2010)

Hi Kingfishchris,

You have asked the same question twice and no-one seems to be able to help you; so as you are so keen, why don't you do some investigating yourself?

You could have a free trial of their trading room, ask them to provide *details *of all their trades for the last six months (not just results), check whether they are licensed (nothing on web site).   There is all sorts of digging you could do to give yourself some idea of whether they are the real deal or not.

Cheers,

Ruby


----------



## kingfishchris (24 January 2011)

To Ruby, Nonethewiser, RD, Sorry for the extremely late reply thanks for your posts. 

  Their gggreatly appreciated cheers.


----------

